# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pearling Riccia



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi everyone -
Came home tonight and saw the plants in my tank pearling! I started CO2 two days ago. So I was messing around took a picture of the riccia. Follow the link on the picture and you can see a much bigger photo of the perling riccia. Click that one and you will see a huge photo with some good detail.

Still working on getting good photos.
 

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi everyone -
Came home tonight and saw the plants in my tank pearling! I started CO2 two days ago. So I was messing around took a picture of the riccia. Follow the link on the picture and you can see a much bigger photo of the perling riccia. Click that one and you will see a huge photo with some good detail.

Still working on getting good photos.
 

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Good shot Mike.

_Riccia fluitans_ is like "pearling machine" in healthy conditions. You can't beat the healthy look of riccia carpet.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Looks really good. 
I like how you have the 'bush' of riccia, your choice in driftwood and how you hid your coconut shell.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I have never had riccia before. When I got a nice patch of it I figured I would try it on the rock.

Unfortunately some blue green algae formed right in the middle of it. So I picked all that off today. Hope that bush grows back better. You can see it in the riccia in one of the newer photos I added to my website this weekend.

The coconut shell is now being occupied by my female Apisto. Viejita. She is peaking out now from time to time and I am pretty sure she has some eggs in there. We shall see. Wonder who will grow faster? The fry or the plants? Hmm..

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## tacks (Dec 7, 2004)

great tank how did you attach your riccia to the rocks also wher can you buy it your tank looks real nice and great pictures ed


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Ed, look in the Aquascaping form--there's an active thread there on this very subject.

_____


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Ed. I replied to your email how I fixed the riccia. I used fishing line. Others use cotton thread, hair nets and several other methods.

Follow 2la's advice. There is a good thread on this.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

